# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Thánh địa Mỹ Sơn

## hangnt

Khu đền tháp Mỹ Sơn thuộc xã Duy Phú, huyện Duy Xuyên, tỉnh Quảng Nam. Cách thành phố Đà Nẵng khoảng 70km về phía Tây-Nam.

Năm 1895, C. Paris cho phát quang khu tháp này. Năm 1898-1899, hai học giả Pháp là L. Finot và L. De Lajonquière đã đến Mỹ Sơn để nghiên cứu các văn bia. Năm 1901, H. Parmentier - kiến trúc sư kiêm nhà khảo cổ đã đến nghiên cứu về kiến trúc và nghệ thuật. Những công trình nghiên cứu đầu tiên và cơ bản nhất về bi ký và kiến trúc tại Mỹ Sơn được L. Finot và H. Parmentier công bố trong kỷ yếu của Viện Viễn Đông Bác Cổ Pháp (B.E.F.E.O) năm 1904.

Căn cứ vào vị trí phân bố của nhóm tháp, H. Parmentier đã đặt tên các nhóm tháp theo mẫu tự Latinh:

- Nhóm A và A' ( nhân dân địa phương thường gọi là tháp Chùa) gồm có 17 công trình.
- Nhóm B,C,D ( tháp Chợ) có 27 công trình.
- Nhóm E,F ( tháp Hố Khế) có 12 công trình.
- Nhóm G có 5 công trình.
- Nhóm H ( tháp Bàn Cờ) có 4 công trình.
- Các công trình riêng lẽ: K,L,M,N.
Cách đặt tên này chỉ mang tính chất quy ước để phân biệt các tháp cho tiện việc nghiên cứu, chứ nó hoàn toàn không có ý nghĩa về mặt niên đại.



Theo nội dung một tấm bia tại khu A Mỹ Sơn, vào khoảng cuối thế kỷ IV, vua Bhadravarman đã cho xây dựng một ngôi đền bằng gỗ để thờ thần Siva-Bhadresvara. Trong văn bia có đoạn:"...Bhadravarman dâng cho thần Bhadresvara một vùng đất vĩnh viễn; phía đông là núi Sulaha, phía nam là Đại sơn Mahaparvata, phía tây là núi Kusaka, phía Bắc là... (làm giới hạn). Ruộng đất trong phạm vi đó thì dâng với cả dân cư. Hoa lợi của khu này thì phải dâng lên thần..." (1). Cho đến nay người ta vẫn chưa biết rõ số lượng cũng như kiểu dáng của những ngôi đền được xây dựng tại Mỹ Sơn trước thế kỷ VII, bởi lẽ chúng đã bị thiêu hủy toàn bộ. Vào đầu thế kỷ VIII, vua Sambhuvarman cho xây dựng lại ngôi đền thờ Bhadresvara bằng gạch và đặt tên mới là Sambhu-Bhadresvara.

Phần lớn các đền thờ chính ở Mỹ Sơn được xây dựng để thờ thần Siva dưới các tên gọi khác nhau. Một số nhà nghiên cứu cho rằng ban đầu vị thần- vua Bhadresvara của Mỹ Sơn chỉ mang tính chất địa phương, phải đến thế kỷ XI, vị thần chủ ở Mỹ Sơn với tên gọi Srisana-Bhadresvara mới trở thành thần chủ của toàn vương quốc Champa (2).

Với khoảng 70 công trình xây dựng từ thế kỷ VII đến thế kỷ XIII, Mỹ Sơn là khu đền thờ Ấn Độ giáo quan trọng nhất của vương quốc Champa, tại đây chúng ta có thể tìm thấy hầu hết các phong cách kiến trúc trong nghệ thuật Champa. Theo Ph.Stern, có thể chia ra:

- Phong cách cổ (Phong cách Mỹ Sơn E1) thế kỷ VII - VIII gồm tháp E1, F1.
- Phong cách Hòa Lai: thế kỷ VIII - nữa đầu thế kỷ IX, gồm các tháp A2, C7, F3.
- Phong cách Đồng Dương: giữa thế kỷ IX - đầu thế kỷ X, có các tháp: A10, A11, A13, B4.
- Phong cách Mỹ Sơn A1: thế kỷ X với các tháp A1, B2, B3, B5,B6 ,B8, C1, C2, C3, C4, C5, C6, D1, D2, D4, E7.
- Phong cách Pô- Nagar: thế kỷ XI, có các tháp E4, F2.
- Phong cách Bình Định: thế kỷ XII- XIII, gồm có các tháp B1, các tháp nhóm G, H, K...



Đền tháp ở Mỹ Sơn được bố trí theo một tổng thể:

- Đền thờ chính (Kalan) nằm ở giữa, tượng trưng cho núi Méru- theo quan niệm của Ấn Độ giáo, đây là trung tâm vũ trụ, nơi ngự trị của thần linh. Thông thường có một cửa quay về hướng Đông.
- Tháp cổng (Gopura) ngay ở phía trước Kalan, có hai cửa thông nhau mở về hướng Đông và hướng Tây.
- Mandapa, ngôi nhà dài tiếp với tháp cổng, dùng làm nơi đón tiếp khách hành hương, tiếp nhận lễ vật...
- Cạnh đền thờ chính là ngôi tháp có một hoặc hai phòng, cửa chính quay về hướng Bắc, dùng làm nơi cất giữ các đồ tế lễ gọi là Kosa-Graha.
- Ngoài ra quanh Kalan còn có các tháp phụ để thờ các vị thần phương hướng (Dispalakas), các vị thần tinh tú (Grahas) hoặc các vị thần phụ như Skanda, Ganesa...

Mỹ Sơn không chỉ được mọi người biết đến bởi các công trình kiến trúc, nơi đây còn nổi tiếng bởi hàng trăm tác phẩm vô giá, có niên đại từ thế kỷ VII đến thế kỷ XIII. Phần lớn những tác phẩm điêu khắc được tìm thấy vào những năm đầu của thế kỷ XX, đã được mang về trưng bày ở Bảo tàng Điêu khắc Champa .

Theo thống kê của người Pháp, trước năm 1946, tại Mỹ Sơn còn khoảng 50 công trình kiến trúc khá nguyên vẹn, nhưng qua 2 cuộc chiến tranh, nhất là vào năm 1969, không quân Mỹ đã ồ ạt ném bom vào thung lũng Mỹ Sơn, làm cho khu di tích này bị tàn phá nặng nề, nhiều công trình kiến trúc đã bị đánh sập hoàn toàn, trong đó có ngôi đền Mỹ Sơn A1 nổi tiếng.



Sau năm 1975, ở Mỹ Sơn có khoảng 20 tháp còn giữ được hình dạng, nhưng không có cái nào nguyên vẹn. Để phục vụ cho công tác kiểm kê, khảo sát và trùng tu di tích, năm 1978, công việc phát quang và tháo gỡ mìn đã được tiến hành, 11 người bị mang thương tích và 6 người khác vĩnh viễn nằm xuống để đem lại bình yên cho mảnh đất này.

Từ năm 1980, chương trình hợp tác văn hóa Việt Nam-Ba Lan được thực hiện, kiến trúc sư Ba Lan Kazimier Kwiatkowski đã trực tiếp tham gia và chỉ đạo về mặt kỹ thuật. Sau 10 năm được gia cố tu sửa, trung tâm kiến trúc bậc nhất của nghệ thuật Champa bắt đầu hồi sinh, Mỹ Sơn đã được trả lại phần nào dáng vẻ trước kia của nó, làm cho ta có thể hình dung được một đền  thờ Ấn Độ giáo uy nghiêm kỳ vi của vương quốc Champa trong quá khứ. Trong thời gian này, nhiều tác phẩm điêu khắc có giá trị đã tiếp tục được tìm thấy, tất cả đang được trưng bày tại Mỹ Sơn.

Khu di tích Mỹ Sơn đã được Bộ Văn Hóa Thông tin ra quyết định số 54-VH/QĐ ngày 29-4-1979, công nhận là DI TÍCH KIẾN TRÚC NGHỆ THUẬT. Ngày 1-12-1999, trong phiên họp thứ  23 của Ủy Ban Di sản thế giới, Mỹ Sơn đã được ghi vào danh sách DI SẢN VĂN HÓA THẾ GIỚI.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

tìm hiểu nhiều về thánh địa mỹ sơn nhiều rồi nhưng chưa lần nào được đến
một di sản tuyệt vời của Việt Nam nhiều tác phẩm vô giá được đến đó 1 lần thì thật tuyệt

----------


## dongyi

Nhìn phòng cảnh đồ sộ quá. Bạn nào đã đi đến điểm du lịch này chưa?

----------


## playboy

cảnh đẹp giống như trong phim

----------


## tamtre

mình đi đã nẵng zồi mà chưa có được đi thánh địa mỹ sơn, nhìn ảnh đẹp, tiếc quá, hiz

----------


## tieuho

Mình nhìn thấy phong cảnh cổ trang quá. Tối có ai ở đó không nhỉ?

----------


## thunhunguyet

trông như ở Ai Cập í

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nơi này nổi tiếng rồi đến đây thăm quan thì thật là thích thú

----------


## khoan_gieng

Bạn mình đễ MS rồi khen bảo đẹp, nhiều cái tham quan lắm mờ k biết như nào

----------


## sharing83

Nổi tiếng Xứ Quảng với địa danh Mỹ Sơn, ai đi Hội An chắc cũng ko thể bỏ qua Mỹ Sơn

----------

